# Alert! Chipset Heatsink Not Detected



## welliott (Nov 4, 2006)

Then It Says System Halted.
Hello Everyone, I'm New.
Building Dell 8300 From Barebones (looking At You Guys Poss Mistake??)
Almost Done Now But When Firing Up The Messages Listed Came Up.
Pretty Certain I Have The Correct Main Cpu Heatsink And I Think I Am Missing The Smaller One That Fits Nearby. 
Anyone Know A Part No.?? Or Where To Get Or Am I Barking Up The Wrong Tree?
Welliott


----------



## pt (Nov 4, 2006)

welliott said:


> Then It Says System Halted.
> Hello Everyone, I'm New.
> Building Dell 8300 From Barebones (looking At You Guys Poss Mistake??)
> Almost Done Now But When Firing Up The Messages Listed Came Up.
> ...



what is your mobo, is it running passive?
some pics would help


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 4, 2006)

welliott said:


> Then It Says System Halted.
> Hello Everyone, I'm New.
> Building Dell 8300 From Barebones (looking At You Guys Poss Mistake??)
> Almost Done Now But When Firing Up The Messages Listed Came Up.
> ...



Its a small silver heatsink that goes on the chipset...

Theres no way to actually detect a chipset heatsink, so it may want a fan plugged into the proper header.

Strange that you got this error..


----------



## welliott (Nov 4, 2006)

welliott said:


> Then It Says System Halted.
> Hello Everyone, I'm New.
> Building Dell 8300 From Barebones (looking At You Guys Poss Mistake??)
> Almost Done Now But When Firing Up The Messages Listed Came Up.
> ...



whoa!! mobo?? no idea what that means


----------



## Chewy (Nov 4, 2006)

motherboard = mobo or vise versa

Dippys post should cover ya, if you have a passive cpu heatsink than you would not have a fan so the error would pop up, you need to connect the fan   (afan) to where the mobo monitors the cpu fan speed is my guess


----------



## Casheti (Nov 4, 2006)

Wait, you're building a PC and you don't know what mobo means?


----------



## welliott (Nov 4, 2006)

welliott said:


> whoa!! mobo?? no idea what that means



 kinda knew i'd look dumb but...bought a case with psu and motherboard. ONLY.
got intel skt 478 P4 3.0Ghz proc'r
got 250 Gb hdd
got cd-rom
got MAIN cpu heatsink and a fan which plugs into the board.
got radeon 9550 graphics card so i could light up a monitor.
did remove main heatsink to check if bedded properly and it was.
you know the rest.
trying to find out anything about this mobo (ha!) which only says dell A01 IS REALLY HARD!!!!


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 5, 2006)

welliott said:


> kinda knew i'd look dumb but...bought a case with psu and motherboard. ONLY.
> got intel skt 478 P4 3.0Ghz proc'r
> got 250 Gb hdd
> got cd-rom
> ...


???

to light up a monitor?
what do you mean with "checked to see if heatsink was beedd properly"?
 if you speak a difent main languge, why dont you use google to translate from it...

chris


----------



## Chewy (Nov 5, 2006)

I understood what he said, where did you buy from they should have some info on your situation. dident the mobo come with some paperwork? 

 I think you got your cpu fan connected to the wrong spot, if you had some close up pictures it might help.


----------



## Casheti (Nov 5, 2006)

Schematics of the board 

This is mine -







Have you got something like that?? Check that the CPU fan is plugged into the proper fan header. Don't go by this design by any means, but try and see if you have something that is the same sort of thing, meaning something that shows the locations of all the parts on the board.


----------



## welliott (Nov 5, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Schematics of the board
> 
> This is mine -
> 
> ...



thanx for taking me seriously. 2 pics attached i hope. main fan connected at the top and to the right of the heatsink. i have bought a little heatsink and stuck it on but no good. looks like i need one that somehow connects to the two white/silver pegs at opposite diagonal corners next to the small chip/processor/wotsit/thing!! I'd love to find a schematic for mine. i'll try that later. i bought the barebones from a guy on ebay that had aquired a 100 of them but he had no info/data about them so i have had to work long into many nights to get this far. 
welliott


----------



## welliott (Nov 5, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Schematics of the board
> 
> This is mine -
> 
> ...



thanx for taking me seriously. 2 pics attached i hope. main fan connected at the top and to the right of the heatsink. i have bought a little heatsink and stuck it on but no good. looks like i need one that somehow connects to the two white/silver pegs at opposite diagonal corners next to the small chip/processor/wotsit/thing!! I'd love to find a schematic for mine. i'll try that later. i bought the barebones from a guy on ebay that had aquired a 100 of them but he had no info/data about them so i have had to work long into many nights to get this far. 
welliott


----------



## welliott (Nov 5, 2006)

welliott said:


> thanx for taking me seriously. 2 pics attached i hope. main fan connected at the top and to the right of the heatsink. i have bought a little heatsink and stuck it on but no good. looks like i need one that somehow connects to the two white/silver pegs at opposite diagonal corners next to the small chip/processor/wotsit/thing!! I'd love to find a schematic for mine. i'll try that later. i bought the barebones from a guy on ebay that had aquired a 100 of them but he had no info/data about them so i have had to work long into many nights to get this far.
> welliott



no sorry can see how to send pics as they exceed 193kb limit. is there another way??


----------



## Casheti (Nov 5, 2006)

Post a link?


----------



## welliott (Nov 5, 2006)

have found a pic of exactly what i need. it seems tooooooooo difficult to track down so i'm thinkind i'll get another motherboard with it fitted.


----------



## welliott (Nov 5, 2006)

thanx everyone i'll get another mobo. i give up


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 5, 2006)

welliott said:


> thanx everyone i'll get another mobo. i give up








Make sure where it says intel 945P chipset has a large silver or black heatsink, and it has a 40mm fan plugged into the marked area. That should clear up the problem.

If not, www.newegg.com is your friend. You'll get a mobo with a decent bios, and you'll be able to overclock it a bit


----------



## Casheti (Nov 6, 2006)

Does anyone know what that PCI Expansion slot thing at the bottom of my board is actually for?? Here's what it looks like in real life...






Does it add more PCI slots or what?


----------



## pt (Nov 6, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Does anyone know what that PCI Expansion slot thing at the bottom of my board is actually for?? Here's what it looks like in real life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



each sata, has it own color  

doesn't know the answer


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 6, 2006)

Casheti said:


> Does anyone know what that PCI Expansion slot thing at the bottom of my board is actually for?? Here's what it looks like in real life...
> Does it add more PCI slots or what?








Yes, more PCI slots is infact what its for.


----------



## Casheti (Nov 6, 2006)

So how do I use it?? What do I need??


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 6, 2006)

Casheti said:


> So how do I use it?? What do I need??



You would have to contact dell for the correct part. And I'm willing to be its more than $60.

Better off buying a mobo thats not restricted to nothing.


----------



## eatmoresoap (Dec 12, 2006)

*Chipset Heatsink Not Detected*

I've had 2 dells in our shop with the the same error.  I found that on both, the chipset heatsink, (Not the CPU heatsink) is heald down by a silver bar that crosses the heatsink and is anchored by 2 "loops" that are soldered to the board.  In both cases these loops or anchors had one popped out so that the silver bar wasn't held down at both points.  I don't think there is a thermal sensor for this heatsink, it seems to just be the completion of the circuit from one anchor to the other that tells the PC that all is well.  You have to solder these anchors in.  If I move the silver bar away from one of these anchors and open the circuit but still keep the tension on the heatsink so in no way stop the transfer of heat from the chipset I will get the heatsink failure error.  This proves that the PC is looking for a signal saying the circuit is complete and not that there is a thermal issue.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 12, 2006)

thats is a very interesting theory...i wonder if the same is true for all oems..or just dell?


----------



## welliott (Dec 12, 2006)

eatmoresoap said:


> I've had 2 dells in our shop with the the same error.  I found that on both, the chipset heatsink, (Not the CPU heatsink) is heald down by a silver bar that crosses the heatsink and is anchored by 2 "loops" that are soldered to the board.  In both cases these loops or anchors had one popped out so that the silver bar wasn't held down at both points.  I don't think there is a thermal sensor for this heatsink, it seems to just be the completion of the circuit from one anchor to the other that tells the PC that all is well.  You have to solder these anchors in.  If I move the silver bar away from one of these anchors and open the circuit but still keep the tension on the heatsink so in no way stop the transfer of heat from the chipset I will get the heatsink failure error.  This proves that the PC is looking for a signal saying the circuit is complete and not that there is a thermal issue.



 hi. thanx. gave up and bought a complete new mobo c/w correct sink/loop wire.
it fired up first time and was quite a thrill to have built one...i only started ebaying in feb this year.  welliott


----------



## xman2007 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Its a small silver heatsink that goes on the chipset...
> 
> Theres no way to actually detect a chipset heatsink, so it may want a fan plugged into the proper header.
> 
> Strange that you got this error..




just thinking the same  thing


----------



## lookingforanswers (Dec 9, 2007)

*Follow-up inquiry*



eatmoresoap said:


> I've had 2 dells in our shop with the the same error.  I found that on both, the chipset heatsink, (Not the CPU heatsink) is heald down by a silver bar that crosses the heatsink and is anchored by 2 "loops" that are soldered to the board.  In both cases these loops or anchors had one popped out so that the silver bar wasn't held down at both points.  I don't think there is a thermal sensor for this heatsink, it seems to just be the completion of the circuit from one anchor to the other that tells the PC that all is well.  You have to solder these anchors in.  If I move the silver bar away from one of these anchors and open the circuit but still keep the tension on the heatsink so in no way stop the transfer of heat from the chipset I will get the heatsink failure error.  This proves that the PC is looking for a signal saying the circuit is complete and not that there is a thermal issue.



Thanks for this post--  I would like to repeat the remedy that you have described as it seems to address the same problem with my own PC (Dell Dimension 4600C.  I found one of the "loops" detached and kicking around inside the computer...  I would like to reattach this by soldering it, as you suggest.  However, I am new to computer hardware repair and would greatly appreciate direction as to how this should be done.  
I have a "medium-duty" soldering iron...can this be used?  Or is a finer tool required? 
Do I need to remove the mother-board so that I can solder on the 'back' side?  
Can you give advice on soldering such small parts?  
http://forums.techpowerup.com/images/smilies/respect.gif


----------

